# Penis sheath issue (GRAPHIC)



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

First thing: I have a vet appointment booked for this afternoon; earliest I could get it today...

Soro's fine in every way: appetite is fine, alert, drinking, etc... He is not as energetic but I think it's from discomfort, and he is not lethargic.

An hour ago I was walking him and noticed he was just slightly off; he'd stop in a weird way but still move along when told. This was maybe... 3-4 times during a 3 mile walk so not often at all. But some time during the walk I did decide to check him and found that something is wrong with his penis sheath. It looks swollen, but not red. Photos below. I suspect this started happening some time last night since I heard him licking way more than usual, but thought nothing of it. Other than licking, and not even ALL night, nothing seemed out of the ordinary.

When I palpate the area he is uncomfortable, but not in pain enough that he'll really try to get away if I ask him to stay still; I checked him without restraining him. Drops of blood and I think also some pus come out when I palpate the sheath. His penis seems to be very retracted; in the past when I've checked him you know how you can get the tip out just a bit if you move the sheath back? Yeah, can't even feel the penis in there this morning. But he peed and marked as usual and there is no blood in his urine. It makes me think the issue is in the sheath and not the actual penis. 

I can't think of what could cause this. He's had a very ordinary last few days: walks, fetch, tug... We haven't been in a situation that I could think of where there would be grit stuck in the sheath. But who knows. I hope this is minor and that the vet will be able to find out what's wrong without too much hassle... Right now he is lying down and does not seem to be in any discomfort. He will lick every now and then but is not obsessing over it, which is good.

Also, he has been neutered for 8 years so I don't think this has to do with his prostate...

Thoughts and speculations are welcome; thanks for listening.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Yikes! Poor boy!

My immediate thought is that he got something caught in between the sheath and the penis. Seeds, foxtails, even small sticks can get in there and then there's just all kinds of rubbing and irritation, which the dog can make worse licking at.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Time is just crawling today. I hope it's nothing some flushing and a round of antibiotics won't fix...


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Poor bumpkin, definitely looks uncomfortable... hoping it's not too serious.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Ouch!! Fingers and toes crossed that it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Carsten was having this issue and they said his prostate was swollen and he was getting bladder infections. The moisture around the tip of the sheath caused sores like that. I would get him into a vet.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Vet sedated him and poked around in there... Apparently there are two small nicks on his penis, which is why the sheath tip in the photo looks swollen too. No idea how that could have happened within the last 24 hours but just goes to show... You never know.

Vet said it should resolve itself by the end of the week and no medication was prescribed. It ain't over till it's over, but glad to hear that it's very very likely nothing more than that. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Yikes, looks painful :/ Glad to hear it's nothing serious.

Obi had something similar happening last year, but it didn't look as bad as Soro's. It cleared up within a few days.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Get better soon, buddy!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Watch for pus or signs that look like a UTI, if it doesn't clear up as expected by the Vet.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

ouch but glad all is ok with your Soro. My first thoughts was he either did damage while he humped something or another dog like that pup could have accidentally bit your dog there. We will never know hope he heals fast and soon


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks all!

luv mi pets, Soro does hump a lot if he plays rough with other dogs... He's only played with two dogs for a long time (the pup at my house, and a former roommates') and I am ALWAYS supervising, like standing there watching them not on the internet or cooking or anything... I doubt another dog nicked him down there because I think he would have reacted strongly. There are a lot of spiny shrubs here that he likes to pee against, but the penis doesn't come out when male dogs pee... I will never know what caused this. Just shaking my head a lot and knowing I'll laugh about this down the line.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes we will never know. It might not have been much at the time but as time went on it became irritated. In the moment of play, two dogs can forgo a tiny nip to keep up with the other dog. Mowgli and Cheyene are like that. They get to playing and sometimes one will get a nick because they happen to move while the other one is swinging their jaws. Cheyene just had a little blood on her muzzle. She had a tear on her muzzle. I sat there and watched it happen. I had to call them to me to check out the sore. The whole time I was checking on the sore, the two were playing with each other. If I had not witness it happen I would not have known how the wound came about. Those two would never tattle on the other one. dogs! /sometimes they make me go crazy


----------

